
Aiming to make recruiting more accountable  - wglb
http://bluesky.chicagotribune.com/originals/chi-sean-bisceglia-qa-bsi-20140606,0,0.story?track=bluesky-ct-head
======
JSeymourATL
Another industry race to the bottom--

If I'm a competent search guy, I'll reserve my best talent and efforts for
clients who will pay a full fee. Otherwise, good luck finding your guy on
Monster and Linkedin.

